#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How Can I self-learn graphic designing?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 


I have interest in designing and I would like to learn graphic designing but because of my work I couldn't go to classes . So I prefer to self-learn it through online. So can you guys suggest me some tips to self-learn graphic designing from my home?


Thank you.

----------


## Lucifer

Designing is a very interesting and very funny. 

1) Youtube has lots of tutorials for learning purpose. They will provide lots of information about designing and editing etc. 
2) Udemy is one of the tutorial website in online. Lot of designers are available here. They will teach you to learn designing. And they will share the resources as well.

I hope you got the answer for your question. :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Designing is a very interesting and very funny. 
> 
> 1) Youtube has lots of tutorials for learning purpose. They will provide lots of information about designing and editing etc. 
> 2) Udemy is one of the tutorial website in online. Lot of designers are available here. They will teach you to learn designing. And they will share the resources as well.
> 
> I hope you got the answer for your question.


Thanks for your reply Lucifer, Can you provide me some resources to learn about designing? I would be really helpful.

----------


## Lucifer

> Thanks for your reply Lucifer, Can you provide me some resources to learn about designing? I would be really helpful.



Here you can learn about logo designing https://youtu.be/UsB6MV56fLo

----------


## Bhavya

> Here you can learn about logo designing https://youtu.be/UsB6MV56fLo


Thanks for sharing this video here, it really useful,hope I would learn more about logo designs.

----------

